# Prayer Needed for my Dad



## CollinsCraft77 (Oct 27, 2012)

My dad was diagnosed with cancer about six months ago and I looked at first like the chem was working but after several scans his cancer has spread. 

They have changed his chemo and we try to remain hopeful but I see the toll it is taking on him. 

I ask for prayer for him and for God's will to be done and if his time is drawing near, for comfort. 

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## tad3695 (Oct 27, 2012)

You got it Danny..


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 27, 2012)

I feel your pain man. Keep your head up and prayers for you and family.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. I knew where I could turn


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 27, 2012)

Praying for your Dad Danny..............................


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Praying for him and your family.


----------



## love the woods (Oct 27, 2012)

Prayers sent for your dad.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 27, 2012)

Prayers for your dad, and your family.


----------



## Papa Bear (Oct 27, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Oct 27, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 27, 2012)

This hits close to home for me.  Went through the same thing with my dad so I know how you feel.  Through many prayers, the grace of God, and excellent doctors at Emory he is doing fine today minus the effects of chemo and radiation.  I'll pray for your father and your family through these difficult times.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Oct 28, 2012)

That gives me some hope. Thank you guys.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 28, 2012)

Been where you are, Praying for your Dad & family.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 28, 2012)

Our prayers for your Dad and family. Keep praying, there is hope. Been in your Dads shoes and by the GRACE of God am I still here. I pray he does the same for your Dad.


----------



## jagman (Oct 28, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 28, 2012)

Prayers lifted for your dad and your family. God bless each of you. Keep your head up and spend as much quality time with him as you can. If there's anything I can do, let me know.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

My Prayers are added with those good folks that have posted above .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2012)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> My dad was diagnosed with cancer about six months ago and I looked at first like the chem was working but after several scans his cancer has spread.
> 
> They have changed his chemo and we try to remain hopeful but I see the toll it is taking on him.
> 
> ...



prayer sent for you and your family danny.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 29, 2012)

Prayers sent for your dad.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 29, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## CAL90 (Oct 29, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 30, 2012)

I pray God's Will be done and for comfort and support. Also praying for the Dr's that God will guide them.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2012)

Danny,
This hits especially close to home right now.  My Prayers and Thoughts are with your family during this time of uncertainty.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 2, 2012)

Prayer sent.  May heaven's door be opened wide on his (and your's/family's) behalf.


----------

